# gun rack



## lwaring (Nov 4, 2013)

can anyone in the phoenix area make a three tier, table top rifle rack? Quote me a price or I can trade laser engraving.


----------



## Michaele97 (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree with you.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats crazy, I was just asked 10 minutes ago to make a 2 gun rack


----------



## lwaring (Nov 4, 2013)

*Gun Rack*

Well, Can you make me one? and how much?


----------



## Michaele97 (Nov 18, 2013)

Michaele97 said:


> I agree with you.[/QUOTE
> ________________________________________________
> www.primark-online.net


----------

